# Universidad Privada Antenor Orrego, TRUJILLO



## KSK (Dec 9, 2007)

bien ahi la UPAO... por favor las fotos movidas ya nos las publiquen...


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Asu hay bastante población estudiantil en esta universidad, creo que con mas de 10 mil hab. ya es una ciudad. Chevere las Fotos GUSTAV


----------



## Grifo (Nov 1, 2008)

Han mejorado esa especie de plazita que hay por el Pabellón G y el Laboratorio de Ensayo de Materiales, saludos.


----------



## merodeador (Jan 22, 2008)

Si bien los últimos pabellones construidos, están bonitos; pero como contrastan con la biblioteca y el auditorio que siguen igual que hace 15 años: con su infraestructura provisional. Supongo que rinde más tener más aulas, pero la biblioteca y el auditorio son elementos representativos de una universidad y deberían tener locales adecuados. ¿Quién está ahora de rector?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

merodeador said:


> Si bien los últimos pabellones construidos, están bonitos; pero como contrastan con la biblioteca y el auditorio que siguen igual que hace 15 años: con su infraestructura provisional. Supongo que rinde más tener más aulas, pero la biblioteca y el auditorio son elementos representativos de una universidad y deberían tener locales adecuados. *¿Quién está ahora de rector?*


Guillermo Guerra sigue como rector y estas desde ufff mucho tiempo y creo seguirá así.


----------

